# GrandLuxe train in DEN



## darien-l (Sep 16, 2007)

I was passing by Denver Union Station on Friday, September 14, at around 9 AM, and noticed a GrandLuxe train parked on track 2. It appeared to be at the end of its journey from San Francisco: mostly empty, but a few passengers still around, having late breakfast in the dining car, etc. Also, quite a few trash bags were unloaded from the train. Here are some photos I took:

Photo 1

Photo 2

Photo 3

Photo 4

Photo 5

Photo 6

Photo 7

Photo 8

Photo 9

Photo 10

They didn't do a good job removing the old American Orient Express livery from the train cars: it's still visible in many places.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 20, 2007)

darien-l said:


> I was passing by Denver Union Station on Friday, September 14, at around 9 AM, and noticed a GrandLuxe train parked on track 2. It appeared to be at the end of its journey from San Francisco: mostly empty, but a few passengers still around, having late breakfast in the dining car, etc. Also, quite a few trash bags were unloaded from the train. Here are some photos I took:
> Photo 1
> 
> Photo 2
> ...


Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------

